# Fruit Press vs Vitamix / Ninja



## CharlieM (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been looking to graduate into making wine from actual fruit / grapes and it looks like a press is needed. But I have a Vitamix which I use daily for a veg/fruit smoothie. Unlike a juicer, you can put a whole apple in it, with core & seeds, and it's all juice when it's done. Would this work in lieu of a press? If not , any recommendations on a press or other options? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Jul 7, 2014)

What is your goal? A press will press the juice away from the pulp and fiber. You cannot do that with a vitamin. How will you remove all the fruit pulp?


----------



## CharlieM (Jul 7, 2014)

A Vitamix, because of the blade configuration and the high speed, basically juices everything - skin, seeds, meat & core on a apple. If all I need is the "juice" itself, them I guess I need a press. Either way, your getting juice, but one way it's the juice only & the other way the juice is the whole fruit. 

I think that makes sense!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## CharlieM (Jul 7, 2014)

Another way of putting it would be does the skin / seeds / core affect the wine making process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie (Jul 7, 2014)

Isn't there cyanide is some seeds?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 7, 2014)

CharlieM said:


> I've been looking to graduate into making wine from actual fruit / *grapes* and it looks like a press is needed.



As I understand it, grape seeds are loaded with bitter, bitter tannins that you DON'T want in your wine.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 7, 2014)

You can pulverize it until it's tiny but the fiber and pulp is still fiber and pulp. If you want just the juice, you could get a juicer that will separate the pulp from the juice. I've done that successfully with apples.

Pulverizing the fruit will make it hard to remove the pulp after fermentation because it will be so small it will go through any straining bags.

Skins and seed effects on wine greatly depends on the specific fruit. Hard to answer that. In many cases you want to ferment with the fruit mash (not pulverized and whole seeds are ok) and some cases, as was mentioned, the seeds are a problem.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 7, 2014)

SG is right about the bitterness from grape seeds. 

I would ask you how much wine you want to make? How much juice will you machine produce in an hour? If this machine process one 6 oz glass at a time, then it will take a lot of effort to process 5 gallons of wine.

Also, I do not see this working well for a red wine. Do you plan on making red wines? 

I would bite the bullet and get a press. Keep an eye on Craig's list, they often show up.


----------



## CharlieM (Jul 7, 2014)

Appreciate all the input. The press looks like the best way, either for fruit or red wines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

